# approved oil list for the usa



## gtigtigtigtigtigti (Oct 9, 2004)

I downloaded the approved oil list from VWoA website, but it is 8 pages of mostly oils apparently not available in the USA. This, from the VW of America website







. Maybe that means America in the sense of North and South America. Is there a list for the USA? A person could spend all of his available time between oil changes looking for Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP, Orlen Platinum Volley nthese, etc, etc, etc







. Does VWoA just not care about it's customers, or is there a list that I have not been able to find? I have been able to find 2 of the approved oils, but only in the high profit quart bottles. Does anybody know where I can get 5W 40 502.00 oil in bigger bottles?


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: approved oil list for the usa (gtigtigtigtigtigti)*

Lubro Moly is apparently Liqui Moly which is on the list. Napa auto parts carries it and yes it is VW approved. Also 38 bucks for a 5 liter jug so yea its out there you just really gotta look.


----------



## gtigtigtigtigtigti (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: approved oil list for the usa (lemansvw)*

Since LubroMoly is not on the official list, I'm leery of it, but thanks for the info. I just noticed the Google ad at the bottom of this page for a rebate coupon for Castrol Edge, which I have only seen in quarts, but it is on the list. I hate rebate coupons because you have to pay tax on the rebate amount, then you have to jump though a bunch of hoops and wait a long time for your rebate, and sometimes you just get burned. Also, this one says you can get UP TO $15 back if you buy 5 quarts. That means $15 or less, and the link does not explain how much you get. It might just be a penny


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: approved oil list for the usa (gtigtigtigtigtigti)*

At the top of the list you downloaded there should be a short list of oils readily available in NA. Regardless, Castrol Syntec 5w40 and M1 0w40 are typically the easiest to find. However I also choose Lurbo Moly which I can buy locally at Napa, it is simply the NA brand name for Liqui Moly.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: approved oil list for the usa (bcze1)*

I think the availability of Liqui Moly must be regional. None of the Napa stores near me have any Lubro/Liqui Moly products. Autozone typically carries the Castrol Syntec 5w 30, 5w 40 and "German" 0w 30 weights, but only in quarts. I just bought two gallons of Rotella T 5w 40 for my 90K oil change. It's not on the "approved" list, but I'm way outside of warranty, and it was $20/gallon, so I'm gonna do an interval with it and send in my first UOA.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: approved oil list for the usa (gtigtigtigtigtigti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigtigtigtigtigti* »_Since LubroMoly is not on the official list, I'm leery of it, but thanks for the info. 

No need to be leery, LiquiMoly is the Company name and LubroMoly is their oil. It IS on the 502 00 list.


----------

